# If it works for you... do it.



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

With basically all hobbies we do it to enjoy it. I have observed many "rules" with cigars be broken by smokers. THAT'S OK!!! If someone is not seeking advice then I try not to lend it. 
Even the experts break the rules. What are these "rules" anyhow?
If you have a system that works and you are enjoying yourself, great.
What made me really realize this is watching vids of Laurence Davis of Sauters in London. He's a legit expert, and total baller. He torches the unholy HELL out of his vintage Cuban's with the flame 1/8" away from the foot. For like a solid minute! Then he rapid fire puffs on it a dozen times each time he draws on it. Just cranking away on it overheating the cherry. Whatever. Every one of his youtube vids has comments pointing out that he shouldn't be doing these things. He smokes about 10 cigars a day. His method is obviously working for him. *and he loves it. He's an English gentlemen too. I assume etiquette includes: do not tell me how to enjoy my cigar. 
Reminds me of "oh you shouldn't put ice cubes in your scotch". Pshh. If that's how they like it, F*** it! 
I try to do things the proper way, but if I find a reason to do it differently I certainly will. Don't let anyone get in the way of your bad habits!!!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

In the words of my significant other: You do you, boo boo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Sometimes 'the conventional wisdom' comes from the combined experience of many people as to what has been found to work. Sometimes, it comes from someone wanting to sell something, (recently or in the past). After that 'wisdom' is repeated, it's commonly believed. And sometimes, 'the conventional wisdom' is just plain wrong.

Do I test every 'conventional wisdom' and 'rule of thumb' operating in my life ? Nope, not enough hours in the day. But if I come across something potentially better, I'll often give it a try if it doesn't cost too much in time, effort, and money to do so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Sometimes I have to light my cigar with *SHOCK* a Bic lighter because I forgot my torch at home. And you know what? The cigar still tastes good.

I think much of he enjoyment of having a cigar is the ritual, which is different for every single person. Does toasting the foot make the cigar burn better? I think that's an objective yes. But does it make it taste better? Not according to many of the guys I see at lounges who only use matches and cedar sleeves to light their cigars.

It's funny that you mention Laurence Davis. I've noticed that, too. It kind of drives me crazy, especially how he chews on the end of them. But I don't think anyone in the world enjoys cigars as much as that guy.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I lit all my cigars on vacation with a Bic because my torch was confiscated. Other than being a pain in the ass in the wind I noticed no difference in the flavor of the cigar. I also tend to blaze the end when lighting. I've been told it's not right but I still do it. No toasting and so forth. Set it on fire, that's the goal.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> I lit all my cigars on vacation with a Bic because my torch was confiscated. Other than being a pain in the ass in the wind I noticed no difference in the flavor of the cigar. I also tend to blaze the end when lighting. I've been told it's not right but I still do it. No toasting and so forth. Set it on fire, that's the goal.


Exactly. I think that Bryan Glynn at CigarObsession is a pretty big blowhard, but I do like his low-brow approach to cigars: they're rolled up dead leaves. Let's not overthink this too much. If I have to use a Bic, I do try and toast the outer part of the cigar to try and get it even, but I really doubt the taste is actually affected by not toasting...


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> do not tell me how to enjoy my cigar.


It's good to know "how it should be done" and try the proper way. Then one has a chance to make an aware choice whether this way or that way works best for him. If it's better to switch to proper way or it' not worth bothering. Many things is up to one's personal preference, so keep enjoying your smokes in the way you like it most!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> Exactly. I think that Bryan Glynn at CigarObsession is a pretty big blowhard,


Yeah he's a big-time doucher. 
I like watching Cut Light Smoke, insomniac, and Leemack 912. 
My taste aligns closest with Insomniac. Plus they aren't d bags...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I almost always use a soft flame. I still toast my cigars with it. 

The only time I use a torch is on big smokes. 50-52 rg


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> With basically all hobbies we do it to enjoy it. I have observed many "rules" with cigars be broken by smokers. THAT'S OK!!! If someone is not seeking advice then I try not to lend it.
> Even the experts break the rules. What are these "rules" anyhow?
> If you have a system that works and you are enjoying yourself, great.
> What made me really realize this is watching vids of Laurence Davis of Sauters in London. He's a legit expert, and total baller. He torches the unholy HELL out of his vintage Cuban's with the flame 1/8" away from the foot. For like a solid minute! Then he rapid fire puffs on it a dozen times each time he draws on it. Just cranking away on it overheating the cherry. Whatever. Every one of his youtube vids has comments pointing out that he shouldn't be doing these things. He smokes about 10 cigars a day. His method is obviously working for him. *and he loves it. He's an English gentlemen too. I assume etiquette includes: do not tell me how to enjoy my cigar.
> ...


Can We Have An AMEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Yeah he's a big-time doucher.
> I like watching Cut Light Smoke, insomniac, and Leemack 912.
> My taste aligns closest with Insomniac. Plus they aren't d bags...


I like cigar obsession but those 3 are my favorites reviewers as well. I think cut light smoke aligns most closely with what I like thus far, but I always have a great day after watching Leemack. Insomniac's 60 second reviews are always very entertaining, but a couple sticks he likes that I have tried I did not like.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Can We Have An AMEN!!!!!!!!


NO NO NO NO NO...YOU NEED TO STICK TO THE RULES... I can see things getting outta hand real quick if you start makin up your own rules..lol


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO...YOU NEED TO STICK TO THE RULES... I can see things getting outta hand real quick if you start makin up your own rules..lol


Ha!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Yeah he's a big-time doucher.
> I like watching Cut Light Smoke, insomniac, and Leemack 912.
> My taste aligns closest with Insomniac. Plus they aren't d bags...


I'll check out Cut Light Smoke, I haven't seen his vids before. I do enjoy Insomniac, I think he's got a good palate. The only reason I do still watch CO is because I think he is pretty spot on with his descriptions.

Sorry to go even further off topic, but I recently joined the CigarObsession Facebook page just out of curiosity and Bryan uses it to just bash people who comment. He mercilessly calls out fake Cubans and tells people they're idiots for buying them and, in reference to your original post, calls out anyone who smokes or stores their cigars differently than him.

There was a guy who very lightheartedly told another member he hadn't received his CO cigar shipment yet even though he lived really close to Florida (where they're processed). You could tell he was joking and wasn't actually complaining. Here were Bryan's responses...


















He's an asshole.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Notice batting instructors teach "the right way" and that lays a foundation for players learning how to hit. Still a lot of the guys who make it to the majors have their own style, their own idiosyncrasies. No complaints as long as they keep their average up. But get in a slump and the hitting coach is going to go back to basics at BP.

IOW, do it any way you like that works for you. I do it my way too, and it works for me. But if you come here complaining that you can't keep your cigar from canoeing, or can't get the RH in you humidor stabilized, or whatever, we're going back to basics. Do it "the right way" until you're good enough at it to do it your own way!


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

If sticking your cigar an inch and a half into a roaring flame on the stovetop is good enough for a 90-year-old war hero, it's good enough for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MidwestToker said:


> I'll check out Cut Light Smoke, I haven't seen his vids before. I do enjoy Insomniac, I think he's got a good palate. The only reason I do still watch CO is because I think he is pretty spot on with his descriptions.
> 
> Sorry to go even further off topic, but I recently joined the CigarObsession Facebook page just out of curiosity and Bryan uses it to just bash people who comment. He mercilessly calls out fake Cubans and tells people they're idiots for buying them and, in reference to your original post, calls out anyone who smokes or stores their cigars differently than him.
> 
> ...


I had to go back to his page and check to see if my replies were still on there telling him what a douche nozzle he was....they're gone. Big shock!:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My opinion on CO is that he has slightly less knowledge than most of us. But his ego is inflated enough to think his opinion matters and he has camera equipment. Can't fault the guy, he's gotten a lot of free crap and I'm sure made a few bucks for stating his opinion as if it mattered. 

Like I tell noobs here. You can't rely on one opinion but go with the general consensus. So if you take his advice as gospel, your fault. 

We've discussed him here before. Then, he really didn't bother me except for some [email protected] advice he gave. But lately it's been like a giant infomercial. He's definitely getting more douchebaggish by the post.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> Exactly. I think that Bryan Glynn at CigarObsession is a pretty big blowhard, but I do like his low-brow approach to cigars: they're rolled up dead leaves. Let's not overthink this too much. If I have to use a Bic, I do try and toast the outer part of the cigar to try and get it even, but I really doubt the taste is actually affected by not toasting...


Blowhard is right. He's become such a cocky little prick towards people since his birthing it makes me sick. Some young kid posted a pic of Cubans his mother sent him while she was on vacation and was so excited only for him to tell him they are fake and he's a dumbass to smoke them. I told the kid to smoke them and his mom was one cool lady to simply think of him and obviously not knowing better. I was immediately banned from his group a while back. Lmao

Don't forget his raffle he was having from the free cigars he was sent by companies so he could build his motorcycle...

My buddy sold me his company truck that was built for SEMA. Over $120k in custom parts but given to him for free for advertisement. He could only sell it to me for the truck value and some labor re cooperation. If he sold it to me for the true value, he wouldn't be in business any longer. Same concept.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> My opinion on CO is that he has slightly less knowledge than most of us. But his ego is inflated enough to think his opinion matters and he has camera equipment. Can't fault the guy, he's gotten a lot of free crap and I'm sure made a few bucks for stating his opinion as if it mattered.
> 
> Like I tell noobs here. You can't rely on one opinion but go with the general consensus. So if you take his advice as gospel, your fault.
> 
> We've discussed him here before. Then, he really didn't bother me except for some [email protected] advice he gave. But lately it's been like a giant infomercial. He's definitely getting more douchebaggish by the post.


Yes. I hate to ruin another good thread talking about him. But he's been bugging me lately and I wanted to vent. He's really turning this CO thing into a phenomenon. He's got his own line of cigars, is getting pretty darn connected in the cigar world and has thousands of viewers on his live chats. I mean, props to him. He knows how to market. I'm sure it is a lot of work, but he hasn't had to buy a cigar in probably six years. It just sucks that it had to happen to such an unlikable and stuck up BOTL. Even his Cigar for the Troops fundraisers seem like a massive promotion for his own brand. Once you venture over to his FB page, you really get to see the real Bryan. He's a massive troll and attacks people on a regular bases. But it's kind of like a car wreck, I can't not tune in to see what's going on.

Ok...:focus:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> Blowhard is right. He's become such a cocky little prick towards people since his birthing it makes me sick. Some young kid posted a pic of Cubans his mother sent him while she was on vacation and was so excited only for him to tell him they are fake and he's a dumbass to smoke them. I told the kid to smoke them and his mom was one cool lady to simply think of him and obviously not knowing better. I was immediately banned from his group a while back. Lmao
> 
> Don't forget his raffle he was having from the free cigars he was sent by companies so he could build his motorcycle...
> 
> My buddy sold me his company truck that was built for SEMA. Over $120k in custom parts but given to him for free for advertisement. He could only sell it to me for the truck value and some labor re cooperation. If he sold it to me for the true value, he wouldn't be in business any longer. Same concept.


Not to defend him but as far as fake Cubans go, that's pretty sound advice. Sometimes nasty stuff ends up used as filler. He would of gotten the same advice here, although hopefully in a nicer way.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

So basically what you all are saying is that a acetylene torch is good to go?


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey - I had to use a Bic tonight. 🤠


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@csk415 ...You may wanna talk too Dave, @Ranger0282 , about that one..


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@csk415 Yep, they actually work pretty good...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. Haven't gone that big yet but I did use my Bernzomatic once. That was an adventure that will never happen again. Here are my usual weapons of choice


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Well, I woulda likely saved a few bucks on lighters and cutters if I hadn't followed some of the 'conventional wisdom'. (Invented by makers of accessories ?) On the other hand - returning to cigars after a long absence - I did save money by getting Tupperdors instead of 'purdy' wood humis that don't hold RH worth a darn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not against conventional wisdom!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

So all you all are saying I don't have to only fire up my cigars with Spanish cedar spills that have been air dried for 6 year, two months and four days then lit by sparks into some shredded cottonwood bark. I feel so silly now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> With basically all hobbies we do it to enjoy it. I have observed many "rules" with cigars be broken by smokers. THAT'S OK!!! If someone is not seeking advice then I try not to lend it.
> Even the experts break the rules. What are these "rules" anyhow?
> If you have a system that works and you are enjoying yourself, great.
> What made me really realize this is watching vids of Laurence Davis of Sauters in London. He's a legit expert, and total baller. He torches the unholy HELL out of his vintage Cuban's with the flame 1/8" away from the foot. For like a solid minute! Then he rapid fire puffs on it a dozen times each time he draws on it. Just cranking away on it overheating the cherry. Whatever. Every one of his youtube vids has comments pointing out that he shouldn't be doing these things. He smokes about 10 cigars a day. His method is obviously working for him. *and he loves it. He's an English gentlemen too. I assume etiquette includes: do not tell me how to enjoy my cigar.
> ...


I was never one for guidelines that made no sense. What is sense you ask that little voice in the back of ones head that says smarten up dummy. That being said most of the guidelines that we cigar aficionados follow do work. I would venture to say that anyone who smoked 10 cigars a day does not taste much of anything. That is why charring the cigar works for him. Needless to say i doubt the rest of the cigar smoking world. Would appreciate or benefit from his embellishment. :vs_cool:


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Last Friday I attended an event called Charity Smokes where the main event is to smoke cigars and raise a little money for both the Shriners Hospital for Children and couple of projects for the Scottish Rite. I of course am no expert with cigars but it was interesting to watch others prepare, light, and smoke their cigars. Yep, even saw one guy lick his cigar all over before lighting. I had to turn away so he didn't see my smile. But the point is everyone seemed to enjoy their cigars and as @WABOOM said, "F*** it!."


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the title is the only steadfast rule in cigars.... If it works for you. 
Find a ritual you enjoy, light it how you want, smoke when it's good for you, pair it with whatever, put it down when you're ready, retro 100% of the smoke, chew the f$&k out of the head, cut it with a chainsaw....... It's your baby, you rock it to sleep. 
Even humidity is debatable when it comes to preference. It's a hobby so, if you over think it you've already taken away from the the part that I at least find the most enjoyable.... relaxing.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I guess I should clarify that I do not promote breaking rules. I'm just saying that if you find a "rule" getting in the way of your enjoyment, don't fret over it.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was never one for guidelines that made no sense. What is sense you ask that little voice in the back of ones head that says smarten up dummy. That being said most of the guidelines that we cigar aficionados follow do work. I would venture to say that anyone who smoked 10 cigars a day does not taste much of anything. That is why charring the cigar works for him. Needless to say i doubt the rest of the cigar smoking world. Would appreciate or benefit from his embellishment. :vs_cool:


Yep.

I've charred a few. Not intentionally. For me . . . they tasted terrible. Same variety of cigar smoked later that day given a nice gentle soft flame toast, - tasted great.

Take in what's useful for you, and throw out the rest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

